
What's new in PostgreSQL 11: built-in web search - fanf2
https://habrahabr.info/development/postgresql/1310-whats-new-in-postgresql-11-built-in-web-search.html
======
blattimwind
tl;dr a function that parses the common search operators into a tsquery built
into the DBMS.

~~~
ktpsns
In fact I find _websearch_ not the best word to describe this function. Maybe
a better name would mention this as more "human" query? Or a "simpler" query?

